# ""
07.12.2009      ""   .
         , ,             iMax Download Manager.      SMS-       3649. 
     : 
1)       
2)          - 
3)      
4)    
5)    Windows 
 ,       .    ""        . ,       ,    "".
 ,             .
    ,     ,     "".            .  :     ,          ?

----------


## Waldemar

...   ,       HijackThis

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> 07.12.2009      ""   .
>          , ,             iMax Download Manager.      SMS-       3649. 
>      : 
> 1)       
> 2)          - 
> 3)      
> 4)    
> 5)    Windows 
>  ,       .    ""        . ,       ,    "".
> ...

    ...     ...      ?  ?   ,    ?   - -        ...    ...

----------

.      "",   ,          .      ?      !!!

----------


## 23q

!  2  .  -  .       *Waldemar*,  ,      ,    HijackThis       ,  ?

----------


## Waldemar

...   ...            HijackThis    ...      ,   .

----------


## 23q

:
      3 ,   ,   . 
       trojan.pws.panda.117,  32   ,       ...  ,   .. .
       - , , .     .. 
  2-              . 
         ,   Dr.Web CureIt!   -, ...   ,  - ,  -))   - )  -  !     ,    (,  40   ), -, .
  ,   .

----------

> ?  ?   ,    ?   - -        ...    ...

  ,    ,     ,       ,   
 :    ,   , ,     ?   ?      (    ):)

----------


## Mihey

........    ,

----------


## 123

.         ( , 32)    .         "-  ".
    .        3 . -   -    .       .  .       "".

----------


## 123

> ........    ,

      .      .      60 . +  IP -   ???               ?   -       ?        . , ,    " ".

----------


## vibes

....   ??? .....

----------


## Mihey

!

----------


## Def

> !

     ,     !

----------


## 123

> ,     !

     733   7-

----------


## Def

> 733   7-

   .   .    ,  "".)))

----------


## 123

> .   .    ,  "".)))

         .   firefox'e              .      .  2009-.      .    .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

""  
  Ͳ!!!!!
!     ! !   !

----------

!
    .       .
  :
 ,      (     ,       - ):
1.    kav_rescue_2008.iso   setup_9.0.0.722_09.12.2009_17-57.exe,               ,  setup_9.0.0.722_09.12.2009_17-57.exe,   -    . 
2.             (),
    setup_9.0.0.722_09.12.2009_17-57.exe     .
        !!!
      :  Packed.Win32.Krap.w
  Windows/system32  Temp     bptfig.dll         ,        17.08.2004    130 .    sdra64.exe     RESTORE     .      ,    .                   ( ).
    ,    . ,   !!!
   ...      (     ,  ),  .  .
 !!! 
:    !!!

----------


## 23q

*123*,      ?? ,   ?? )
  !
http://www.antivirus.ru/AntiVirPS910.html http://anti-malware.ru/antivirus_tes...day_protection http://anti-malware.ru/proactive_test_2009 
:     .       .             .
         2-3 ..     ...

----------

> *123*,      ?? ,   ?? )  ??

  !   !
     .
  ,        .
   ,                       .         .     .

----------

))) ,     .     http://triolan.ua/item.aspx?id=78      -   ,      (    )))

----------

.    .
 ,                 .            .   ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...        . ....

        ?

----------


## rust

486    ()    ...     .    2

----------

!!!  !  ICQ  ...

----------

.    ,      .    ,      ,  ...

----------


## rust

.....
      ...

----------


## RAMM

> .    ,      .    ,      ,  ...

   .  ,     .
 ,      , -   .

----------


## 123

> *123*,      ?? ,   ?? )
>   !
> http://www.antivirus.ru/AntiVirPS910.html http://anti-malware.ru/antivirus_tes...day_protection http://anti-malware.ru/proactive_test_2009 
> :     .       .             .
>          2-3 ..     ... 
>  :
>      3 ,   ,   .
>       trojan.pws.panda.117,  32   ,       ...  ,   .. .
>       - , , .     ..
> ...

    -     ""         .                .    ,  -  ,  -    .           .      3    ?  : dr.web cureit .   .       .              .3.  .  dr.web cureit.    C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.  .       3     .           .      dr.web cureit. 40   ?    .       ,   .         (),            .       -         .    .

----------

> .  ,     .
>  ,      , -   .

  ,     .
  .      ,        .    ""... 
  .    ,   .
     !!!

----------


## A.W.

. 
     ,      . 
 . 
1.            .
2.      -   +   +  +     .
    ,     -  ,      ., .
3.    -  3.6  . 
 -        . 
  ,     ++         ,     , -   . 
   . 
, ,     -    "  -   " -    .      .

----------


## rust

> 1.            .

----------


## A.W.

> 

      .
      . 
  -       ?
     ..  - -  ,        ,     (    -      4- ,  ).   -  ,  ,    ... ,.

----------


## admin

> - -  ,

     ,  ,   .
   -  .

----------

